# futuro compuesto y transformación al pasado



## yokoblack

¡hola a todos!

estoy haciendo unos ejercicios en que tengo frases por transformar al pasado, y he encontrado una en que hay una suposición con futuro compuesto:

no vienen nuestros amigos: habrán sido retrasado por la huelga

pues, yo lo pondría con condicional simple, o sea:

no venían mis amigos: serían retrasado por la huelga

esto porque he pensado que la hipotesis del pasado se expresa con condicional simple (por ejemplo "serían las once cuando terminé de trabajar", "tendría unos cinco años cuando fui a Disneyland").

Entonces, ese es mi razonamiento, pero en las soluciòn del ejercicio está escrito " No venían nuestros amigos: habrían sido retrasado por la huelga".

estoy un poco confundida porque yo pensaba que el condicional compuesto en estos casos se usa sólo cuando hay una acción que es claramente anterior a otra...¿podríais ayudarme?


----------



## Neuromante

No entiendo nada de lo que explicas:
¿Tienes que pasar las frases del presente al pasado? Si es así ¿Esa es la frase que debes transformar? Porque esta mal escrita:
No vienen nuestros amigos, *los habrá retrasado la huelga*. *No* puedes decir "habrán sido retrasado". Ni "retrasado" va en singular, ni el sujeto es ellos si no la huelga, no puede ir en reflexivo.


Sobre tu traducción y la correcta:
Para empezar lo lógico, para pasar al pasado la de inicio, tal y como está escrita sería: "No vinieron mis amigos" pero hagamos como que es correcto "No venían mis amigos" (Que, en realidad,  es el pasado de "No están llegando mis amigos" o de "Aún no han llegado mis amigos")
Entonces:
En español la frase principal y la secundaria se relacionan y funcionan una según la otra. No es como en italiano, donde cada una depende del presente del que habla. Por lo tanto: Tu razonamiento no es válido para la gramática española. La frase que tú has escrito dice que tus amigos, al no venir, serían retrasados (Posteriormente) por la huelga. "Ser retrasados" es consecuencias de no venir. Al margen de muchas otras cosas provocadas por el "baile" de tiempos al convertir en pasado la frase.

En este caso la secundaria es contemporánea de la principal. Ese "habrían" es una suposición


----------



## Neuromante

La frase correcta es:
No venían nuestros amigos: La huelga los habría retrasado

O, con la gramática artificial del ejercicio:
No venían nuestros amigos: Habrían sido *retrasados* por la huelga


----------



## yokoblack

por el plural en efecto me había equivocado yo, la frase del libro era "habrán sido retrasados"

pero..el retraso no es consecuencia del no venir, ¡el opuesto!
el hablante está haciendo una suposición, o sea " si no han venido, creo que es porque han sido retrasados por la huelga"


----------



## Neuromante

Claro:
En tu propuesta la huelga los retrasaría "a posteriori", como consecuencia de que aún no habían llegado. Ese "serían" indica que el retraso es consecuencia de no haber llegado. Creo que hay un hilo sobre el tema, o donde se acabó tratando, uno sobre un cuento.


----------



## yokoblack

a ver si entiendo..

si digo " mis amigos no llegaban: serían retrasados por la huelga" el condicional simple se interpreta como "futuro del pasado", o sea que así estoy expresando que dado que no llegaban iban a ser retrasados.

En cambio, si digo "mis amigos no llegaban: habrían sido retrasados" expreso lo que tendría que significar la frase, o sea "si no llegaban, quizas era porque habían sido retrasados"

¿es así?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí. Salvo por un pequeño detalle. En realidad lo correcto es "Los habría retrasado la huelga". El uso del reflexivo aquí está forzado por algún oscuro motivo de los autores del libro. No siquiera tendría que aparecer el verbo "ser", que es en el fondo lo que te lleva a confusión.


----------



## flljob

yokoblack said:


> a ver si entiendo..
> 
> si digo " mis amigos no *llegaron*: *habrán sido *retrasados por la huelga" el condicional simple se interpreta como "futuro del pasado", o sea que así estoy expresando que dado que no llegaban iban a ser retrasados.
> 
> En cambio, si digo "mis amigos no llegaban: habrían sido retrasados" expreso lo que tendría que significar la frase, o sea "si no llegaban, quizas era porque habían sido retrasados"
> 
> ¿es así?


 
Lo que suena raro es el significado de los verbos. Si *no llegaron,* no nada más fueron retrasados por la huelga, sino que se les *impidió* llegar.

Saludos


----------



## yokoblack

vale..¡empiezo a entender!...pero ¿puedo hacer otra pregunta?

si la frase fuera sin el pasivo:

mis amigos no llegan: los habrá retrasado la huelga

al pasado es:

"mis amigos no llegaban: los habría retrasado la huelga" ¿?

en efecto tienes razón, y ahora entiendo mejor porque usar el condicional

¡muchas gracias!


----------



## flljob

Mis amigos no llegaban: los habrá retrasado la huelga. *No* debes usar el condicional.


----------



## yokoblack

flljob said:


> Mis amigos no llegaban: los habrá retrasado la huelga. *No* debes usar el condicional.


 
perdón, pero no entiendo:

si digo "no llegaban (aquel día)" estoy hablando del pasado pero si añado "los habrá retrasado" estoy hablando del presente: los habrá retrasado la huelga y no llegan AHORA


----------



## flljob

¿Pero no se usa igual en italiano?

-Tengo calor.
-Será la primavera.

-Tenía calor.
-Habrá sido la primavera.


----------



## yokoblack

sí, pero el italiano no es el español..

de todas maneras, a lo mejor tienes razón: cuando se habla se usan formas diferentes que cuando se escribe, y además el castellano académico que me enseñan es diferente de lo que habla la mayoría de los hablantes nativos...desafortunadamente yo tengo que hacer exémenes académicos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> ¿Pero no se usa igual en italiano?
> 
> -Tengo calor.
> -Será la primavera.
> 
> -Tenía calor.
> -Habrá sido la primavera.



En España, la segunda situación se expresaría, casi con toda seguridad, de otra forma:

-Tenía calor.
-_*Debía de ser*_ la primavera.


----------



## flljob

Y releyéndola, en México también cabría decir: sería la primavera.
Me parece que tendría más que ver con la perfectividad o imperfectividad. La oración original *no vienen nuestros amigos: habrán sido retrasado por la huelga *se pasaría a pasado, creo, así: 
no vinieron nuestros amigos: habrán sido retrasados por la huelga.


Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Cuidado, eso sería normal. Pero ya señalé allá arriba que o están poniendo esa frase para el pasado.

Están usando:
No venían mis amigos.
Que es bastante más complicada.
El problema es un profesor que está intentando hacerles ver lo difícil que es el español y en realidad lo que se ve es lo mal que lo habla él. Intenta hacer frases en español transformando la gramática italiana en lugar de ser capaz de usar la española directamente. No creo que lo haga para que sus alumnos tengan referencias.


----------

